# Anyone need a sub in the Lakes Region, NH?



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

Looking to sub in the Lakes Region area..NH
running a brand new Chevy 3500 Dmax , 9' x-blade, sno-way 8' sander.


----------

